# Ariens 921035 Deluxe 28 Plus (2014 Model)



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

The motor seized on my 1969 Yardman Snowbird. I was tempted to rebuild it as it had a lot of other issues. But my daughter and boyfriend took on that project. 

I was thinking of buying a Ariens 24 Platinum. But then I found an Ariens snow blower that did seem to be listed anywhere. It was the 2014 Ariens 921036. It is the Deluxe 28 Plus model with the 342cc and is limited edition. I liked the idea of the 342cc USA made Briggs and Stratton engine instead of the 291cc motor.

It was shipped received late Friday and assembled. It went off on my second pull and I familiarize myself with the controls. I like the way the controls feel and the unit seems to be quality built. No snow to test it on and I will update this post once I run it into a significant snowfall.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

You might get some snow to test it Tuesday or Wednesday 
Mine is a (921036)


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

You are correct 921036!


----------

